# Warhammer Fantasy world poster map?



## Emirikol (Oct 3, 2008)

Anybody know if there Warhammer Fantasy world poster map in print anywhere?

jh


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Oct 4, 2008)

I recall seeing one in older WHFRP material, stuff prior to the current incarnation.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 4, 2008)

MadAlfred's WFRP Page

http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer/wallpapers/images/6-1024x768.jpg

http://www.goblin-online.net/images/citadel_map.jpg

http://www.darkinn.w3.pl/files/wfrp/mapy/oldwor4.jpg

Ny side 1


----------



## VectorSigma (Oct 4, 2008)

They did a big poster-map in a White Dwarf years ago and used to have a ton of 'em loose around the office when I worked at GW.  You might want to call Mail Order at GW and ask them if there are still any hanging around.


----------



## Emirikol (Oct 11, 2008)

VectorSigma said:


> They did a big poster-map in a White Dwarf years ago and used to have a ton of 'em loose around the office when I worked at GW.  You might want to call Mail Order at GW and ask them if there are still any hanging around.




Wow, thanks for the tip.  I hope they still have some.

Jay H


----------

